# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone VDSL 100 γνώμες!!!

## George98

Είμαι στην cosmote στα 50Mbps και ανανέωσα το συμβόλαιο μου σε 100 χθες, βέβαια επειδή έγινε λάθος από την δική τους μεριά, το συμβόλαιο που μου έστειλαν δεν είχε τις υπηρεσίες που συμφωνήσαμε.
Τους πήρα, με πήραν, ακούσανε την ηχογραφημένη συνομιλία και τέλος πάντων δεν βγάλαμε άκρη... 
Μου είπαν ότι είναι δικός τους λάθος αλλά δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν αυτά που συμφωνήσαμε (εκτός αν πληρώσω επιπλέον 6 ευρώ - δηλαδή από 36 που έχει η 100 να πάω στα 42 ευρώ), οπότε νευρίασα και έκανα ακύρωση (καθώς μπορείς μέσα σε 14 ημέρες να ακυρώσεις την συμφωνία).

Μου ενεργοποίησαν την 100αρα σήμερα από Cosmote και πιάνω full 102 και αυτό γιατί δεν έχει προλάβει να ακυρωθεί, το ανανεωμένο συμβόλαιο, ακόμα και να με βάλουν ξανά στα 50 (στο προηγούμενο συμβόλαιο δηλαδή που λήγει σε λίγες μέρες).

Οπότε βρήκα στην Vodafone 100Mbps 29 ευρώ και το προχώρησα, μου έστειλαν το συμβόλαιο (περιέχει όλα αυτά που θέλω και σε τέλεια τιμή) και λέω να πάω εκεί, δεν έχω υπογράψει ακόμα και τα σχετικά.
Ήθελα απλά να ρωτήσω γνώμες για Vodafone. Είναι καλή η 100αρα? 

Φεύγω από Cosmote επειδή άλλα μου πούλησαν και άλλα θέλουν να μου δώσουν και πολύ πιο ακριβά.. Δεν είχα παράπονο γενικά από Cosmote..
Εσείς με 100Mbps πόσο συγχρονίζετε ? Υπάρχουν μέρες που αργεί το ίντερνετ ? Είστε ικανοποιημένοι?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## zackkast

αν μιλάμε ότι στην περιοχή σου έχει μόνο καμπίνα π.χ. Cosmote και πας στη Vodafone πάλι την ίδια ταχύτητα θα έχεις όλοι οι πάροχοι ανεξαρτήτως δίνουν τα ίδια προφίλ

----------


## George98

> αν μιλάμε ότι στην περιοχή σου έχει μόνο καμπίνα π.χ. της Cosmote και πας στη Vodafone πάλι την ίδια ταχύτητα θα έχεις όλοι οι πάροχοι ανεξαρτήτως δίνουν τα ίδια προφίλ


Καμπίνα της wind είναι, κάτω από το σπίτι μου

----------


## zackkast

Οπότε λογικά πάλι από την καμπίνα της Wind θα πάρεις
Εκτός αν η Vodafone έχει δικιά της καμπίνας στην περιοχή

----------


## netblues

Δεν υπαρχουν καμπινες δυο παροχων στην ιδια περιοχη. Οι περιοχες εχουν εκχωρηθει με αποφασεις της εεττ.

----------


## George98

> Οπότε λογικά πάλι από την καμπίνα της Wind θα πάρεις
> Εκτός αν η Vodafone έχει δικιά της καμπίνας στην περιοχή





> Δεν υπαρχουν καμπινες δυο παροχων στην ιδια περιοχη. Οι περιοχες εχουν εκχωρηθει με αποφασεις της εεττ.


Ναι είναι μόνο της Wind, απλά ρωτάω επειδή φοβάμαι μην δεν είναι τόσο καλό δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε Vodafone

----------


## netblues

Οποιος εχει ψηθει με καμπινα wind, δεν εχει τιποτε να φοβηθει απο μια ταπεινη vodafone.

----------


## glamour_services

Κι εγώ vdsl200 vodafone παίρνω από καμπίνα Wind. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## George98

> Οποιος εχει ψηθει με καμπινα wind, δεν εχει τιποτε να φοβηθει απο μια ταπεινη vodafone.





> Κι εγώ vdsl200 vodafone παίρνω από καμπίνα Wind. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, θα το προχωρήσω το αίτημα λίγο πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου με τον ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -

Είσαι fastpath?

----------


## Christos7801

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρηκα, νεος στο forum και δεν ξερω πολλα πολλά. Απλα θελω την βοήθεια σας αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει. Ειχα vodafone vdsl 50 και το εκανα 100. Με ρώτησε ο της vodafone ποιο μοντεμ εχω. Του είπα ότι εχω το ΖΤΕ Η367Ν. και αυτος μου ειπε κανένα πρόβλημα αλλα θα κανουμε για 4 μερες το speedtest της Vodafone. Το μόντεμ τρεχει στα 45 αντι 100 και το WiFi ειναι 2.4. Κανοντας το speed test της vodafone χτυπάει 95 με το ethernet συνδεδεμένο αλλα δε μπορώ συνέχεια με το καλωδιο γιατι πρέπει να εχω το λαπτοπ του γιου μου που το χρειάζεται. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει τι να κάνω... Να τους πω να μου αλλάξουν απο 2,4 σε 5 γινεται; η τι αλλο; να παρω ενα αλλο modem, extender η access point? ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

